# RecipeDB - Foxxy Cleopatra Amber Ale



## carniebrew (9/12/12)

Foxxy Cleopatra Amber Ale  Ale - American Amber Ale  Extract                      Brewer's Notes Recipe for 10l + or full boil, if using less than 10l boil adjust hops accordingly.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      0.25 kg JWM Crystal 140    0.08 kg Weyermann Carafa Special III     2 kg Briess LME- Gold    1 kg Briess LME- Weizen    0.6 kg Briess DME- Amber       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      20 g Williamette (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 10mins)    15 g Warrior (Pellet, 15.0AA%, 60mins)       Yeast     11.5 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale         25L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.048 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.012 (calc)   Bitterness 27.5 IBU   Efficiency 85%   Alcohol 4.68%   Colour 31 EBC   Batch Size 25L     Fermentation   Primary 5 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 3 days


----------



## Yob (9/12/12)

:blink: 100% EFF... 

Nice.


----------



## [email protected] (9/12/12)

Yob said:


> :blink: 100% EFF...
> 
> Nice.



Considering its all extract apart from 200g of Carafa efficiency is irrelevant anyway.


----------



## Yob (9/12/12)

was all blank when I looked at it, must still be working on it


----------



## carniebrew (9/12/12)

Yob said:


> was all blank when I looked at it, must still be working on it


Yes, only just added it over the last hour. I put the recipe together using IanP's spreadsheet, and the abv comes out significantly higher at around 5.2%. Figured it must be an efficiency calculation issue, so changed it to 100% to see what happened. Still a fair way off, so not sure which is right, the spreadsheet or the recipedb. Thinking the former?

Not sure how it works it out, my formula is OG-FG divided by 7.46, then add .4ish for bottle conditioning. Given this db entry is 1049/1016, that should be 33/7.46 = 4.42% at the very least, so not sure where it gets 4.27% from.


----------

